

Ask HN: Which web analytics service do you use for your projects / business? - mclaughlin


======
ToniVlaic
I use Google Analytics and I was also trying out clicktale but couldn't get
much value from it using their free plan, they don't offer a full trial or
something like that, you would need to buy it for a full year to test it and I
think it is too expensive, at least for me...

------
landland
Check out segment.io, they let you plug in lots of analytics services easily.

~~~
joshstrange
Segment.io is awesome and I highly recommend them. As for the actual analytics
use GA + somethings else. Check out HeapAnalytics they have a pretty awesome
tool.

------
timjahn
We use Google Analytics and KISSmetrics for matchist
(<http://matchist.com/talent>).

------
dangrossman
<http://www.improvely.com>, which I built.

------
Avalaxy
Google Analytics. All I need.

